# NiteFlux Red Zone 8



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Got the email last night--ordered mine this morning. Their plan is to make weekly shipments to a U.S. locale, from which orders will go out via USPS. The website will be updated once existing orders are filled.

There's still the question in my mind about how eventual battery replacement will be handled in the future.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

Where is it available to order? I only see the RZ 4 and 5 on the Niteflux website. Also interested in how much it's going to cost.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

They will update the site when existing orders, mostly pre-production reservations I believe, are completed. I got on the list when inquiring about the RZ4, which I would have been happy with, but the 400 lumen RZ8 sounds pretty impressive.



> I can tell you the new tail lights are very visible in bright daylight, from more than 180degrees. That's right, even past fully side on.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Got an email this morning--The RZ8 is now in the US postal system.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

Any idea what the final retail price is going to be?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I was hoping they would be in the same form factor as the previous version. This is kind of disappointing. That's a pretty big light.

J.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

It is sort of an oddball configuration. Really doesn't leave you with too many choices in how to mount it. I really would like to know more about how the mounting set-up works. Still I like the idea that it can allow you to create a "Triangle Configuration" if you combo the RZ8 with another rear light ( like the Cygolite Hotshot or Moon Shield ) mounted lower on the seatpost. A set-up like that would really stand out in heavy traffic.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Agree about the physical configuration--it does not look as adaptable as one might want. I'm also still a bit leery to give up the Dinotte 300R's constant-on flash mode, which I think is a stellar night time safety feature. Still I bought the RZ8 because of the claims attributed to its performance, and hope that it acquits itself well. My unit came in yesterday, so we'll take a look at it later today.


P.S. I paid $99.99 shipping included, and also got a free upgrade from the 4w version to the 8w.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Haven't seen too much of the RZ8 yet, Google hasn't thrown anything much else up, did find this video if anyone is interested...
Niteflux - Red Zone 8 - YouTube


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for bringing this to the top. Have been on the injured and sick list--just got back on the bike last Sat.

Got a few pics and yeah that's all you get, a light and a strap. The one on-road pic taken at 6:30am, shows the light much brighter and with more bloom than in real life. Taken with an iphone 4s, I hope to get some vids up by the weekend.

Looks like I somehow put a 3-4mm slit/crack on the top of the top lens cap, or maybe it came that way. You can see it in the first pic.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pigmode said:


> Thanks for bringing this to the top. Have been on the injured and sick list--just got back on the bike last Sat.
> 
> Got a few pics and yeah that's all you get, a light and a strap. The one on-road pic taken at 6:30am, shows the light much brighter and with more bloom than in real life. Taken with an iphone 4s, I hope to get some vids up by the weekend.


P/M...looking forward to the vids. Personally I like the idea of mounting it horizontally under the seat and then mounting another two watt LED lamp underneath it on the seat post. Done right it would make a killer triangle pattern that would be almost impossible to miss.

Sad that no ones seems to know when these will be available.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'd consider buying one if they were listed. I thought I was on the warranty-replacement queue since my RZ4 failed, but my mailbox remains empty 

In the meanwhile, I go out with one or two Hotshots. I had a guy in a BMW stop on the highway recently and flag me down to find out what they are... last I heard from him via email, he's bought three of them  Great value. But I'd still like my "hand grenade" taillight back too. Where's my RedZone?!


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

That's not good, mechBgon. 

I picked up some O rings at the hardware store, and tentatively have a way to mount the RZ8 horizontally at the top of the saddle. Haven't road tested it yet to determine how secure it is. Its braced against the tiny roadie saddle bag I use, and the O rings loop around the saddle rails and both ends of the light body. Will report back.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

mechBgon said:


> Yeah, I'd consider buying one if they were listed. I thought I was on the warranty-replacement queue since my RZ4 failed, but my mailbox remains empty
> 
> In the meanwhile, I go out with one or two Hotshots. I had a guy in a BMW stop on the highway recently and flag me down to find out what they are... last I heard from him via email, he's bought three of them  Great value. But I'd still like my "hand grenade" taillight back too. Where's my RedZone?!


Unfortunately thats a pretty common theme with respect to contacting Nightflux. A lot of people find it very difficult to get any respose, then David makes an appearance on a forum and says all is sweet. Dont think I'll be buying another anytime soon based on previous experience.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Guess I don't feel so bad then, for all my sloth and injuries etc.

I'm hoping to get my moneys worth because the form factor is pretty convenient for my needs--fairly equal to the Dinotte 300 in the same regard. The light position under the saddle seems like it might be advantageous with its height and peripheral beam, but we'll see what the night video will show (no promises). It mounts trouble free so far, with a single O ring.

The video below was made at 7:30am at 1400'. Tried to keep the camera at eye height of a driver in a compact car.







IMG_0479 by pigmode, on Flickr


IMG_0474 by pigmode, on Flickr


IMG_0472 by pigmode, on Flickr


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

And I may as well show an earlier vid made at about a 5:30pm hill-interval session, with a low sun shining over a ridge (as you can see from the shadows), right at the bike and light.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

I have my night pics and vids but the iPhone creates such and *unnatural* bloom, that I hesitate to load them up as they are misleading.

The RZ 8 is a great light at night but to the *eyes*, it shows very little to no bloom. From behind it is easily seen that it is two separate lights.

The 300R on the other hand has great bloom, and for that is a more visible light. I believe the opaque rubbery lens on the RZ 8 keeps the price down, but also limits performance. For that you get what you pay for.

I will say however, these two lights together add up to an effective combo. I did not find either at night to be blinding, and if they are then so are the rear lights of late model cars. What cars have that bike lights don't is lens size. I think a 300R with a double size lens, would easily trump the more-is-better higher lumen chinese light(s).

.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for those vids. I wonder how this light will compare (if at all) to the new exposure light offerings for tail lights.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

^ Not sure what brand, but I was able to compare to an off-the-shelf rear light my friend had on her roadbike. Was surprised her light had, to the eye, basically the same intensity as the RZ8. This was in a parking lot, so I can't say what it looks like at distance.

Don't hold your breath, but I will try to redo the 300R/RZ8 vids.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

hello everybody ! does anybody know what is the difference between the new R4 and R8 ? it seems to be just a level of brightness, but the website doesn't state precisely how large that difference is ?

last year i had Dinotte 300R but i sent it back because i found it too directional. it would blind everybody behind me but not project much to the sides. Dinotte of course told me to aim it down at the ground but to me that was ridiculous - if you're paying as much as 300R costs you shouldn't have to aim it on the ground to compensate for the beam pattern of the optics.

so now i'm looking at Niteflux but i can't decide if i need R4 or R8 ? can anybody weigh in on this ?

PS: to be fair to 300R it would be a great light for somebody who rides on long stretches of straight road with cars traveling at a high speed - it would provide outstanding visibility for that. but for a situation where you have a lot of intersections and a lot of people directly behind you ( like in a city ) i found it didn't work for me.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

androgen said:


> hello everybody ! does anybody know what is the difference between the new R4 and R8 ? it seems to be just a level of brightness, but the website doesn't state precisely how large that difference is ?
> 
> *last year i had Dinotte 300R but i sent it back because i found it too directional. it would blind everybody behind me but not project much to the sides. Dinotte of course told me to aim it down at the ground but to me that was ridiculous - if you're paying as much as 300R costs you shouldn't have to aim it on the ground to compensate for the beam pattern of the optics.*
> 
> ...


I'll have to disagree with that thought. I have no idea why you think it the 300R is too bright ( when pointed straight back ). IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE BRIGHT! That's the whole point of buying something that cost a couple hundred dollars. If you're worried about blinding people then buy something not as bright. Personally, Iv'e seen many a cyclist riding with good bright rear lights and at no time did I even consider it as "too bright" or "too directional". When I see a good bright rear light on a bike I just think, "That's the way to do it, that will get noticed"!

Addressing the issue of city traffic with lots of intersections. People in cars are usually just trying to get somewhere and as such are distracted by many things as they poke along from light to light. This is why you want your rear lamp to be bright. YOU WANT TO BE NOTICED!. Pointing the lamp at the ground isn't going to help. Motorist deal with bright lights all the time...in their mirrors, in their face (at lights), on coming traffic...etc...Your bike with rear light is just another brick in the wall. If someone sees your lamp and grumbles then you've succeeded in being seen. Don't let it bother you. YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO BE NOTICED JUST AS MUCH AS SOMEONE DRIVING A CAR HAS THE RIGHT TO BE NOTICED. Here's some food for thought, ever see road crews working at night? If you have they have so many flashing lights going ( and some of those are VERY BRIGHT ) that it boggles the imagination. Do you think they worry about pissing someone off because their lights are bright?...I think not.

On the other hand if you do a group ride with friends leave the 300R home or bring another lower powered lamp when doing group rides. While BRIGHT is good it is not good if someone is following directly behind you at close distance for a number of miles. This doesn't apply to motorist who can ( and will )pass very easily and are usually not directly behind you for any amount of time anyway.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> I'll have to disagree with that thought. I have no idea why you think it the 300R is too bright ( when pointed straight back ). IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE BRIGHT! That's the whole point of buying something that cost a couple hundred dollars. If you're worried about blinding people then buy something not as bright. Personally, Iv'e seen many a cyclist riding with good bright rear lights and at no time did I even consider it as "too bright" or "too directional". When I see a good bright rear light on a bike I just think, "That's the way to do it, that will get noticed"!
> 
> Addressing the issue of city traffic with lots of intersections. People in cars are usually just trying to get somewhere and as such are distracted by many things as they poke along from light to light. This is why you want your rear lamp to be bright. YOU WANT TO BE NOTICED!. Pointing the lamp at the ground isn't going to help. Motorist deal with bright lights all the time...in their mirrors, in their face (at lights), on coming traffic...etc...Your bike with rear light is just another brick in the wall. If someone sees your lamp and grumbles then you've succeeded in being seen. Don't let it bother you. YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO BE NOTICED JUST AS MUCH AS SOMEONE DRIVING A CAR HAS THE RIGHT TO BE NOTICED. Here's some food for thought, ever see road crews working at night? If you have they have so many flashing lights going ( and some of those are VERY BRIGHT ) that it boggles the imagination. Do you think they worry about pissing someone off because their lights are bright?...I think not.
> 
> On the other hand if you do a group ride with friends leave the 300R home or bring another lower powered lamp when doing group rides. While BRIGHT is good it is not good if someone is following directly behind you at close distance for a number of miles. This doesn't apply to motorist who can ( and will )pass very easily and are usually not directly behind you for any amount of time anyway.


i understand what you're saying cat, but as i said, i already tried it and didn't like it.

now i want something with the pattern of R8, but i can't figure out the difference between R8 and R4 because it doesn't say how much brighter the R8 is than the R4.

also i would like to know how does it achieve the extra brightness ?


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

The rubbery opaque lens caps on the R8 works well on group rides. Also have a 300R, so I know where you're coming from.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

pigmode said:


> The rubbery opaque lens caps on the R8 works well on group rides. Also have a 300R, so I know where you're coming from.


cool. it seems some people got R8 for $99 but now R4 is $99 and R8 is $149 and the only difference is brightness it seems. would you still go for the 8 at current prices, or get the 4 ?


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

androgen said:


> cool. it seems some people got R8 for $99 but now R4 is $99 and R8 is $149 and the only difference is brightness it seems. would you still go for the 8 at current prices, or get the 4 ?


$99 was the introductory price for the RZ8. Haven't seen or used the RZ4 but for day rides, I'd try for the brightest I could *afford* with the battery life I needed.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

pigmode said:


> $99 was the introductory price for the RZ8. Haven't seen or used the RZ4 but for day rides, I'd try for the brightest I could *afford* with the battery life I needed.


my concern is cooling - it doesn't seem as if there are any provisions for it. i missed the specs at first, but now i see RZ8 dissipates exactly double the power ( and therefore heat ) as RZ4. now i don't know if the LEDs stay within their thermal allowance so to speak there but it worries me. i am less worried in case of RZ4 because it only dissipates half the power.

of course i could get the RZ8 and then run it at half power but why ?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

In keeping with the subject matter of the thread can anyone tell me if the Niteflux Redzone 8 or 4 is currently available? I'm just asking because not long ago no one was able to get any of these lights. While I like discussions on rear lighting if you can't buy one what's the point? If they are currently available that would be great.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> In keeping with the subject matter of the thread can anyone tell me if the Niteflux Redzone 8 or 4 is currently available? I'm just asking because not long ago no one was able to get any of these lights. While I like discussions on rear lighting if you can't buy one what's the point? If they are currently available that would be great.


it seems you can order them now.


----------



## iron2 (Nov 14, 2013)

i signed up to MTBR so i could post my personal experience with the RZ-8 in the event anyone else is searching for their next taillight. 

a few months ago, i lost my cygolite hotshot from my frame; it has a crappy mount and the bolt/nut loosened and dropped it off, leaving me with only my dinotte 300R on my bike and an old blinkie on my helmet.

i went through an exhaustive search (it seemed) and i came to the RZ-8. it seemed to offer exactly what i was looking for - multidirection bright light that could be easily mounted to a helmet. 

the reviews were mixed. good light brightness, suspect charging operations, questionable customer service and product reliability. i figured i'd try it in spite of these potential pitfalls. well, my testing lasted about 1 day. 

mounting was easy. it was bright for sure, though a different kind of brightness. when side to side with the dinotte 300r, it seemed to be a whiter red, if that makes sense. standing back and viewing them both side by side in a fast flash comparison, the 300r was brighter to me. but, the RZ-8 had a little more coverage, especially to the sides, which is generally the weakest illumination spot on a bike.

i rode to work, rode home and then rode to work the next day. i knew i needed to charge it so i popped off the horribly-designed cap to charge. a green light is supposed to come on, but mine never did. it stayed red. from that point on, i could not get the light to turn on. 

i contacted the company and received a prompt response - contrary to previous reports. in fact, response times were very impressive. he had me run a few things on it, but none worked. he decided it would be best for me to send it in for another one or just give me a refund. reliability is priority #1 for me on my seattle year round, rainy bike commute, so i returned it.

in it's place, i got the dinotte 400R and have not regretted it one bit. in fact, i found mounting the 400R to my helmet was a piece of cake and very sturdy using a single zip tie and slightly bending the metal tab of the light (rendering it useless on a standard mount, but since it will only be on my helmet, i considered this ok). 

the 400R makes the 300R look like a joke, which is saying something. i'm quite happy now.

if i were to start from scratch, i'd probably get 2 hotshots and 2 superflash turbo (1W - the new ones c. 2013) and mount 2 on my helmet and 2 on the frame in a solid fashion. the drawback on the superflash is the AAA batteries; usb recharging is so much nicer. the 400R has a goofy proprietary charger, so it's only barely better than batteries. but, given its performance, i am okay with it.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

The one positive point is Niteflux's customer service. Hopefully your experience is not indicative of their quality control. 

Otoh my RZ8 continues to function fine. Used it yesterday and got a positive comment while out on the road.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have both the older 400R and the 300R. I presume you are referring to the daytime 400R that they have now?

The big problem I see with how you are using them is that they are fairly directional and would be of questionable utility on a helmet. Helmets are best with a more omnidirectional light.

J.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

just ordered an rz4 will post my results and observations

currently use dinotte 140L which needs no replacement, this thing rocks!
but I am tired of the 4xAA holster...stumbled on niteflux, and said YOLO > PayPal

PS: this is first time I ever used yolo in a post anywhere and I deeply regret it


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

just got my rz4

1) as the website and instructions say, there is a slit to let air escape when putting end caps on

2) as instructions say, use thumbs to push endcaps off...they are a *****

3) it is bright as everyone says

4) wicked compact and versatile

happy with it since it is one unit with an 18650 inside, no more dinotte 140l pigtail

will see how it goes. this is more of a -hobbyist- light, not for general consumption due to the exposed circuit board, but as far as shape, mount, design it is pretty nice with long runtimes. since the 18650 is exposed on the ends, it can be charged with your own charger with magnetic leads (my usb cables are all 500ma, I want to charge at 1C and this can be done by rigging it)

super easy to program, super easy to mount, bright as hell. so far so good!

what really sells me on the rz4 is the body and mount system. so easy to swap between bikes. I hope to keep this as a primary tail light forever and never have to use the dinotte 140L ever again. rz4 will go anywhere and no damn battery pack and no damn clips or clamps, just a strap. the design is awesome...hope it
stays running. since it is pretty exposed circuit board, keeping it running will require more care than the average light...


----------



## 30bananaguy (Oct 20, 2014)

Niteflux RZ4 vs. RZ8 review is on my channel on youtube. Here is the link 




Its a good bright compact light, kinda pricey but for me it was worth it. NYC cars are wild. A brighter light is the DS500, Design shine 500, its a true 800 lumens but you need to buy battery separately and personally needed something compact for my road riding. Hope you guys enjoy the review!

30bananaguy


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice review. One of the best out there and probably the best one for the RZ4/8.

j.


----------



## 30bananaguy (Oct 20, 2014)

JohnJ80 said:


> Nice review. One of the best out there and probably the best one for the RZ4/8.
> 
> j.


Appreciate that John, wanted to show the difference between the two because it is a $50 difference.


----------

